# hi, new from china!!



## pony555 (Sep 19, 2009)




----------



## Luv 2 Trail (Jun 11, 2009)

Hey there and welcome from sunny South Carolina! Loved the picture!
What part of China are you from?


----------



## drafteventer (Jul 6, 2009)

Hi welcome to the forum!


----------



## FjordFan (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi there, great picture which one are you?


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Hello, and welcome!
I'm Steff, from Canada!


----------



## pony555 (Sep 19, 2009)

i am from Beijing china. more and more young people like riding now.
some like jumping . some like racing. most like cowboy style riding.


----------



## pony555 (Sep 19, 2009)

i am from Beijing china, the great wall located in Beijing near my address
welcome to Beijing china.
i can drive you to the great wall. haha.


----------



## pony555 (Sep 19, 2009)




----------



## pony555 (Sep 19, 2009)

chinese girl play barrel racing too.


----------



## kated (Sep 21, 2009)

Great Pix!

Is that you going round the Barrel?


----------



## pony555 (Sep 19, 2009)

i like barrel, and cowboy style riding,


----------



## pony555 (Sep 19, 2009)

real cool chinese cowgril !!!!!!


----------



## pony555 (Sep 19, 2009)




----------



## pony555 (Sep 19, 2009)

this is our chinese Rancy!!!!


----------

